# Greats chip for Helix 7



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking for best place to get the chip?Great lakes chip


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently there is a rebate being run on the Navionics platinum chart at any big box retailer for the month of April that will save you $30 on it. Plus you can leave with the chip and not have to wait for the mail to deliver it.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for the info


----------

